# Kick stand removal



## Rivnut (Jan 26, 2013)

I've got a '52 standard boys bike that I'm getting ready to strip (two layers of brushed on house paint) and I'm having trouble getting the kick stand out.  I've got the pin out and have pulled the kickstand out a little more than an inch.  Now it's stuck and nothing seems to budge it.  I can't get to it from the back, the housing is solid (plugged.)  I've tried prying it out but the stand is still held in place by the spring so I can't get any leverage on it.  I'm thinking that the back part of the stand/spring assembly is somehow wedged in and won't come completely out.  This kick stand is different than the 60's models I've disassembled previously, so I don't know how it's constructed.

Any help would be appreciated.

Ed


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 26, 2013)

If you removed the pin, the only thing holding it in is rust or hardened grease. The block on the other end comes out by pushing it through. I would soak it well with WD-40 and keep working it out. Heat may be needed. I had one bike that was so rusted in there that I had to saw a slit in the kickstand cylinder to drive it out. I then welded the slit back up once the stand was out. I only had to do that one time. Good luck!


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks,

I started it soaking in PB Blaster a while ago.  I'll check on it tomorrow.

Ed


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 26, 2013)

*Big punch, bigger hammer*

After thinking about what you said about the "plug," I got a big punch and a bigger hammer.  I drove the plug down and eventually the kickstand popped out.  A couple of more blows and the plug came out.  What I now realize is the side of the plug you can't see has the indentations in it for the pin on the kick stand that keeps the stand in one of two positions.  I now notice that there's an index mark on the outer end of the plug.  I'm thinking that the plug needs to indexed correctly in order for the kickstand to operate correctly.  Can you tell me how the index on the plug should be oriented?  I may have also done some damage to the retaining pin.  Is there anything special about it or is it just a round plug.

Thanks again,

Ed


----------



## rhenning (Jan 26, 2013)

Index goes toward the bottom of the bke.  In other words toward the ground.  Roger


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 26, 2013)

Roger that!  (I'm sure you've heard that before.)

Thanks,

Ed


----------

